
Show HN: CircleCI Config Generator Powered by TypeScript - acro5piano
https://github.com/acro5piano/circon
======
atum47
nice, a colleague of mine is working on something similar for his final
thesis, I'll share the link with him

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for your feedback! I actually use this in my current project and
found it useful for reducing boilerplates.

